# BSO stolen, and returned!



## wiggydiggy (14 Jul 2011)

Friend of mine in Hull was complaining to me a couple weeks ago his BSO had been stolen (crap lock, bad location etc) Turns out this week whoever took it returned it, and left it unlocked with a puncture repaired exactly from where it was taken. I'd like to think they had a change of heart but more likely they just never locked it whilst they were using it....

Incidentally the replacement BSO he was using he found in a skip, he's currently swapping some parts from that onto the new one as they seem a little better.

Hull > Home of the worlds first city wide 'share a bike scheme'


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Friend of mine in Hull was complaining to me a couple weeks ago his BSO had been stolen (crap lock, bad location etc) Turns out this week whoever took it returned it, and left it unlocked with a puncture repaired exactly from where it was taken. I'd like to think they had a change of heart but more likely they just never locked it whilst they were using it....
> 
> Incidentally the replacement BSO he was using he found in a skip, he's currently swapping some parts from that onto the new one as they seem a little better.
> 
> Hull > Home of the worlds first city wide 'share a bike scheme'



Now if that isn't an indictment of BSO's I don't know what is


----------



## wiggydiggy (14 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Now if that isn't an indictment of BSO's I don't know what is



From what he says and I've seen its pretty common to 'find' BSO's in Hull


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> From what he says and I've seen its pretty common to 'find' BSO's in Hull



Yes I have heard it is a little dodgy in places


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Yes I have heard it is a little dodgy in places



I couldn't possibly comment ...


----------

